
American Fall – The Sequel to American Spring by Naval Ravikant - nickfrost
https://startupboy.com/2016/10/18/american-fall/
======
MicroBerto
Wonderfully written article that nobody will want to acknowledge.

One enormous thing missed, however, are the geographies that control the
majority of food and fresh water supplies.

Other than that, Naval knocked it out of the park yet again, but most won't
even realize it.

